# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kauko- ja tilausliikennehavaintoja Oulun seudulta

## Volvo8500LE

Elikkäs tänne voi laittaa kauko- ja tilausliikenteessä havaintoja Oulun seudulta.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Osmo Ahon Volvo B10m Eagle 560 eilen oli Oulun linja-autoasemalla.

----------

